# Printing start lists



## tiggs (7 August 2012)

I am trying to print the start list for Thursday and nothing I try seems to work, if you copy and paste it expands all the rider details and gives 30 pages. I printed the times for the special with no problems but couldn't print the gp times. Anyone else with the same problem? Any solutions welcome
http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001100/index.html


----------



## tiggs (7 August 2012)

Sorted, I restarted computer and it works now.


----------



## Joeyjojo (7 August 2012)

Sounds like you're sorted, but they give them out at the information desks in the ground if for any reason you need one on the day


----------

